# Electrical diagram



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

The manuals are not available.

You can purchase access to the GM Techinfo website, at ACDelco TDS, which has the diagrams available, sort of.

It's USD20 for three days, USD150 for one month, or USD1200 for a year.

If you are friendly enough with a Holden dealer service mob, you _might_ get them to print the pages from GM Global Connect, but they aren't supposed to do that.


----------



## rizard2012 (Apr 10, 2012)

macca said:


> Does anyone know where i can find the electrical diagram (or workshop manual) for a 2011 Holden Cruze? I have a few ideas in my head in regards to LED's and i know some of the options i have however i was hoping to see the diagram for other ideas.
> 
> If i can not get a Holden one maybe a Chevy one may be of use.
> 
> ...


I had my Chevy dealer print the wiring diagram for my 2012's head unit just yesterday. I'm trying to install a rearview camera using the stock navigation system's screen. PM me and I can send them to you if you're interested. I'm going to ask them for the 2011's today or tomorrow to compare the two, since I know someone's had success with a camera on that model year. What part of the wiring are you needing?


----------



## Gaporo (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi...Im plan to install a reverse camera in my new Cruze 2013. Can you bring me som help. Diagram, Camera type and brand, tips for make the installation easy.


----------



## barry_jackie (Jun 23, 2013)

Can anyone tell me where to locate the speedo pulse/sensor wire in a 2013 Holden Cruze? Or does anyone have a diagram?
Any help would be appreciated please


----------



## Jayman777 (Jul 27, 2012)

rizard2012 said:


> I had my Chevy dealer print the wiring diagram for my 2012's head unit just yesterday. I'm trying to install a rearview camera using the stock navigation system's screen. PM me and I can send them to you if you're interested. I'm going to ask them for the 2011's today or tomorrow to compare the two, since I know someone's had success with a camera on that model year. What part of the wiring are you needing?




A wiring diagram would be excellent! I recently purchased two new horns to install. I need to splice into the existing horns "trigger" wire... Normally I would just go to the source, find the wire and go. This would require taking the bumper off, which I'd rather not do! If I could find the wire in another location that would be great! 

Any help is greatly appreciated!
Thanks!!!


Jay 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rizard2012 (Apr 10, 2012)

Jayman777 said:


> A wiring diagram would be excellent! I recently purchased two new horns to install. I need to splice into the existing horns "trigger" wire... Normally I would just go to the source, find the wire and go. This would require taking the bumper off, which I'd rather not do! If I could find the wire in another location that would be great!
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!
> Thanks!!!
> ...


The wiring diagrams I have are only for the head unit and navigation system. They include everything inside the car like the steering wheel radio controls, audio input, antenna, usb input, nav system, bluetooth, etc. They do not include devices like windows, cruise control, the horn, etc. I would suggest you ask your dealer for them. I spoke with mine, and after a bit of convincing, they printed the ones I needed off for me. Good luck!


----------



## Jayman777 (Jul 27, 2012)

rizard2012 said:


> The wiring diagrams I have are only for the head unit and navigation system. They include everything inside the car like the steering wheel radio controls, audio input, antenna, usb input, nav system, bluetooth, etc. They do not include devices like windows, cruise control, the horn, etc. I would suggest you ask your dealer for them. I spoke with mine, and after a bit of convincing, they printed the ones I needed off for me. Good luck!


I'll give it a shot with my dealer, thanks! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

As I posted above:

You can purchase access to the GM Techinfo website, ACDelco TDS, which has the diagrams.

It's USD20 for three days, USD150 for one month, or USD1200 for a year.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello Jayman777


Have you been able to get to your dealer yet? Just looking for an update to see if I can offer any help to you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jayman777 (Jul 27, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Hello Jayman777
> 
> 
> Have you been able to get to your dealer yet? Just looking for an update to see if I can offer any help to you.
> ...


Hey Jackie!

I haven't had time to call/stop by the dealership yet...crazy busy! 

If you could point me in the right direction of that horn trigger wire that would help tremendously!!

Thanks! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello Jayman777

I would be glad to make the call for you. Just send me a quick inbox message explaining exactly what you need and I will make the call for you. Unfortunately I am not a technician and do not have access to this technical information but I can gladly find out for you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jayman777 (Jul 27, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Hello Jayman777
> 
> I would be glad to make the call for you. Just send me a quick inbox message explaining exactly what you need and I will make the call for you. Unfortunately I am not a technician and do not have access to this technical information but I can gladly find out for you.
> 
> ...


Message sent 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

